# Question about Whole Home DVR.



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok I have an HR 24 and a H25 so I have whole home DVR on my account, well when I got it they sent out a dude to to intall the cinema kit, and he said I could only use whole home DVR on the H25 if i had the cinema kit and the H25 was connected to the internet, well yesterday I rearranged some stuff and I forgot to hook the cinema kit back up and it is still not hooked up and my whole home DVR on the H25 is still working, so was I lied to or has somethin g changed? cause I dont order many PPV's and I dont watch on demand at all so if I can use the whole home DVR without being connected to the internet I won't hook it back up.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

CarolinaGuy79 said:


> . . . . . can _ use the whole home DVR without being connected to the internet I won't hook it back up._


_Yes_


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Lied to is probably a bit strong. The tech was likely more mistaken.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Mistaken or not, the fact is you don't need a Cinema Kit to have whole home. It will work without one.

Is there any reason why you need to disconnect it? There are other functions that don't cost you anything to use.

Mike


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you were installed correctly for whole home(networked receivers), whole home will work fine, but you wont be able to use VOD etc.. functions that come through your internet connection.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm getting this service tomorrow. The rep was explaining to make on demand work they will have to run some line from the bedroom to the office to hook it to the actual modem. I already have the wireless in the other living room but was never told I have to have on demand wireless hookup for whole home to work.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

zimm7778 said:


> The rep was explaining to make on demand work they will have to run some line from the bedroom to the office to hook it to the actual modem.


I am using a pair of D-link power line adaptors for this and I believe you can use WiFi as well. I can't think of any reason why you couldn't.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Wireless connectivity back to your internet connection is fine, but wireless doesnt work well for whole home MRV stuff.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Moving to the Connected Home forum.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"rbpeirce" said:


> I am using a pair of D-link power line adaptors for this and I believe you can use WiFi as well. I can't think of any reason why you couldn't.


The rep told me they will run a line I guess through the attic and it works coming through whatever line I have in the office with Directv and somehow hook to the Ethernet port in the modem. At least i think thats what he said. I didn't really understand. I lost all track of technology apparently 3-4 years ago which is a lifetime nowadays. We went a few months ago to look for a tv and I nearly felt like running out of Best Buy in fear. Sad thing is I'm 34, not 74.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

zimm7778 said:


> The rep told me they will run a line I guess through the attic and it works coming through whatever line I have in the office with Directv and somehow hook to the Ethernet port in the modem. At least i think thats what he said. I didn't really understand. I lost all track of technology apparently 3-4 years ago which is a lifetime nowadays. We went a few months ago to look for a tv and I nearly felt like running out of Best Buy in fear. Sad thing is I'm 34, not 74.


The connection to your home network/router can be done by using a coax to connect a broadband DECA, and ethernet to your router, or a wireless DECA [CCK] from another room that already has a coax & receiver, if your router is a wireless type.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> The connection to your home network/router can be done by using a coax to connect a broadband DECA, and ethernet to your router, or a wireless DECA [CCK] from another room that already has a coax & receiver, if your router is a wireless type.


Yes, it's a Verizon FIOS modem/router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

zimm7778 said:


> Yes, it's a Verizon FIOS modem/router.


The wireless can be as simple as this:


----------

